# My sulcata swallowed a screw!



## Albee (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi guys, more updates on kiwi, I brought him to the vet and the vet recommends him to do x-rays. The result was shocking that he swallowed 2 screws and other foreign things. The vet said surgery was the best choice but the vet didn't have any experience doing tortoise surgery. I'm just thinking are there any other ways to make the screw came out by itself or maybe we need surgery. Kiwi was limp and weak but he still has a good appetite. I post the X-ray result below.


----------



## Hamiltondood (Nov 7, 2020)

Albee said:


> Hi guys, more updates on kiwi, I brought him to the vet and the vet recommends him to do x-rays. The result was shocking that he swallowed 2 screws and other foreign things. The vet said surgery was the best choice but the vet didn't have any experience doing tortoise surgery. I'm just thinking are there any other ways to make the screw came out by itself or maybe we need surgery. Kiwi was limp and weak but he still has a good appetite. I post the X-ray result below.


maybe feeding him foods that may have a laxative effect?
ive heard cucumber, romaine, and aloe vera/cactus pads can have a laxative effect since it's very "watery"
definitely DON'T do surgery unless you have a vet with experience when it comes to tortoises.
how did he end up swallowing them? was he roaming around the floors?


----------



## Albee (Nov 7, 2020)

Hamiltondood said:


> maybe feeding him foods that may have a laxative effect?
> ive heard cucumber, romaine, and aloe vera/cactus pads can have a laxative effect since it's very "watery"
> definitely DON'T do surgery unless you have a vet with experience when it comes to tortoises.
> how did he end up swallowing them? was he roaming around the floors?



I have tried to feed him cucumber, tomato, everyday, also soaked him in a warm water but the screw won't come out and he's getting more limp day by day, I'm afraid if im not doing the surgery the infection in his body will keep spreading up. I dont know how he could ended up eating a screw and My though was It's been there for a long time.


----------



## Hamiltondood (Nov 7, 2020)

Albee said:


> I have tried to feed him cucumber, tomato, everyday, also soaked him in a warm water but the screw won't come out and he's getting more limp day by day, I'm afraid if im not doing the surgery the infection in his body will keep spreading up. I dont know how he could ended up eating a screw and My though was It's been there for a long time.


@Tom 
@mastershake 
@KarenSoCal


----------



## AgataP (Nov 7, 2020)

I would really try to get some cactus they love it and might really push it. 
I would worry like crazy. Good luck!


----------



## Albee (Nov 7, 2020)

AgataP said:


> I would really try to get some cactus they love it and might really push it.
> I would worry like crazy. Good luck!



Thanks for the advice, i will try on it


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 7, 2020)

I can't see the x-ray well...it gets too blurry when I zoom in. Where is the screw? or screws? And how long is it?

The problem with objects like this is the fear that it will puncture the intestine as it moves through.

I don't know what to suggest that hasn't already been mentioned. 

I'm concerned about the "limp and weak". If the screw has not punctured anything, it shouldn't be making her sick unless there is already infection, which is extremely serious.

I think you need to find a good exotics vet ASAP.


----------



## Albee (Nov 7, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I can't see the x-ray well...it gets too blurry when I zoom in. Where is the screw? or screws? And how long is it?
> 
> The problem with objects like this is the fear that it will puncture the intestine as it moves through.
> 
> ...



The white things that I mark in picture below are all unknown stuffs in his body including screw. I live in Indonesia, lampung which they don't have exotic vet so I dont have other choice but to trust the Vet here.


----------



## mastershake (Nov 7, 2020)

As Karen said this could cause a puncture and if it does it will most likely lead to sepsis. Depending On the metal type of the screws could also cause poisoning. U may have to drive a bit to find someone who can do this.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't know what to suggest. Maybe in the morning someone will know more. I'm going to tag a member who is a vet.

@GMDVM


----------



## queen koopa (Nov 7, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know what to suggest. Maybe in the morning someone will know more. I'm going to tag a member who is a vet.
> 
> @GMDVM


I was JUST looking for that user from another post to try and tag them in this one! ??


----------



## mastershake (Nov 7, 2020)

If I could see the xray better and the size and type of screws it would Possibly Be easier to recc something. But my years working in a vet office with cases like this usually requires surgery unless they are super small and something like stainless.


----------



## mastershake (Nov 7, 2020)

I opened the pic on my desktop and im honestly not sure that one looking a bit longer will pass through. Its def a big gamble. I am not trying at all to sound rude or mean about it either.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 7, 2020)

When I was younger, my cousin had a dalmation who ate razor blades...not once, but twice! The vet said to feed the dog bread, because it would stick to the sharp and hopefully help protect from puncturing as it traveled through. Both times the razor pieces went through with no problem.

But how do you get bread into a tortoise?

Plus, it seems this pile of objects has been there for a while and is not moving, even with laxatives. I don't think it would be good if it all started moving at once.

I think surgery is the only hope this tort has.


----------



## Albee (Nov 8, 2020)

mastershake said:


> As Karen said this could cause a puncture and if it does it will most likely lead to sepsis. Depending On the metal type of the screws could also cause poisoning. U may have to drive a bit to find someone who can do this.



Thanks for the information, I've decided to do the surgery


----------



## Albee (Nov 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was younger, my cousin had a dalmation who ate razor blades...not once, but twice! The vet said to feed the dog bread, because it would stick to the sharp and hopefully help protect from puncturing as it traveled through. Both times the razor pieces went through with no problem.
> 
> But how do you get bread into a tortoise?
> 
> ...



Yes, The surgery will be on monday tomorrow, Im just hoping that everything will be okay


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 8, 2020)

Albee said:


> Yes, The surgery will be on monday tomorrow, Im just hoping that everything will be okay


I'm hoping right along with you! Please update as soon as you hear something.


----------



## Albee (Nov 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm hoping right along with you! Please update as soon as you hear something.


I will thankyou


----------



## mastershake (Nov 8, 2020)

im hoping for the best for you and him!


----------



## Albee (Nov 8, 2020)

mastershake said:


> im hoping for the best for you and him!


Thankyou ❤


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Good luck with the surgery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Albee (Nov 8, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Good luck with the surgery. Keep us posted.


Thankyou so much ? I will keep on updating what happen


----------



## tortoisenana (Nov 8, 2020)

Good luck. ?


----------



## Hutsie B (Nov 8, 2020)

I am also hoping the best for your tortoise, that everything will turn out ok. keep us posted afterwards.


----------



## VegasJeff (Nov 8, 2020)

Hope everything works out. God bless!


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 8, 2020)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Obbie (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes, I had no idea, if they see it, they’ll eat it. It makes you vacuum a whole lot more than I did. Now, Mali ?? is 40# and has just started eating, yes ! Eating Timothy hay, so I’ve only had Mali ?? for 1 1/2 years. I would like to know how much she should eat. She self feeds on the hay. I feed her greens, cucumber slices cut up, maybe some blueberries (her absolute favorite). I fill up a large glass pie plate with that, then a rubber baby dish with water water and a 1 1/2 cups of Mazuri. I live in Minnesota and then winter in AZ. She loves it down there, so when it’s nice in MN I take her out and let her graze, I have lots of dandelion, and now it’s good tor the Honey Bees ! I just want to make sure is getting enough as I only feed her once a day. She has good poops, and her urates are good, lots of water at the same time.


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello every one, here's a new update on Kiwi. He just had his surgery this evening and he did great! The vet just called me and said that the operation went very well and I'm definitely happy to hear that. The screw rusted and caused inflammation in his stomach, It also injured some part of his lung but the vet had injected him with medicine so I thought he would be fine. Thank you so much for all the supports and advice, I'm really thankful for that. I attached some pics of him after the surgery also the screw. Any tips on how to care a tortoise after surgery?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 9, 2020)

I am so glad to see this!
Was the vet able to get any of the other junk out?
Did he staple or glue the piece of plastron back?

I would think maybe he should be on paper towels for a while, but hold off until others with more experience chime in.

What did the vet say to do? Is the vet keeping him for a few days?


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Nov 9, 2020)

Paper towels is also what I have been taught.

Wow, what an ordeal. Best wishes to you and Kiwi!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 9, 2020)

Best wishes on the recovery


----------



## Ink (Nov 9, 2020)

@Yvonne G she might be able to help you with the recovery. Best wishes


----------



## vladimir (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow, so happy the surgery went well! Please keep us posted. We'll be thinking of you and your tort


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Nov 9, 2020)

Sounds good so far! Do keep us posted. We're all pulling for you!


----------



## Warren (Nov 9, 2020)

I glad to hear the good news, I hope you're torts recovery go well. Keep us informed


----------



## GMDVM (Nov 9, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know what to suggest. Maybe in the morning someone will know more. I'm going to tag a member who is a vet.
> 
> @GMDVM


If the foreign material is still in the stomach perhaps endoscopy might retrieve It. But a lot depends on size of the tortoise ( bigger the better) because of equipment limitations. Unfortunately it looks like the material has congregated i. I can’t imagine operating on a tortoise We can only hope it passes on its own and I agree that supportive care and laxative foods are important.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Nov 9, 2020)

If you scroll up, you'll see that his tort underwent surgery...


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I am so glad to see this!
> Was the vet able to get any of the other junk out?
> Did he staple or glue the piece of plastron back?
> 
> ...



The Vet did the X-ray twice and said that there was only one screw in his stomach, while the rest is food, and used glue to placed the plastron back. I don't know any about paper towels, maybe I'll ask the vet later. Kiwi's condition now is stable so the vet said that we could bring him home today, I'll pick him up this afternoon. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Paper towels is also what I have been taught.
> 
> Wow, what an ordeal. Best wishes to you and Kiwi!



Thankyou


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Best wishes on the recovery



Thank you ?


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

Ink said:


> @Yvonne G she might be able to help you with the recovery. Best wishes



I see, Thanks for the wishes ?


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

vladimir said:


> Wow, so happy the surgery went well! Please keep us posted. We'll be thinking of you and your tort



Yes I will keep on updating, thankyou


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Sounds good so far! Do keep us posted. We're all pulling for you!



Thank you


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

Warren said:


> I glad to hear the good news, I hope you're torts recovery go well. Keep us informed



I will Thankyou


----------



## Albee (Nov 9, 2020)

GMDVM said:


> If the foreign material is still in the stomach perhaps endoscopy might retrieve It. But a lot depends on size of the tortoise ( bigger the better) because of equipment limitations. Unfortunately it looks like the material has congregated i. I can’t imagine operating on a tortoise We can only hope it passes on its own and I agree that supportive care and laxative foods are important.



Kiwi had done the surgery, but thanks for the advice ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 9, 2020)

GMDVM said:


> If the foreign material is still in the stomach perhaps endoscopy might retrieve It. But a lot depends on size of the tortoise ( bigger the better) because of equipment limitations. Unfortunately it looks like the material has congregated i. I can’t imagine operating on a tortoise We can only hope it passes on its own and I agree that supportive care and laxative foods are important.



Thank you for responding! We need you on this forum!

I think maybe you missed the 2nd page of posts (and now there are 3!). Now that the tort has had surgery, do you have any advice for the owner?

And may I ask your first name? I really dislike possibly referring to someone's gender and being wrong.


----------



## Albee (Nov 10, 2020)

New updates on kiwi, I've just brought him home this evening from the clinic. He's still a bit limp and weak but, the vet said that it's not a big problem since he's in the process of recovery. I need to go back to the clinic every 3 days to get him shots of med. He hasn't eaten anything for today and keep on scratching the edge of his crib. I was wondering if he feels uncomfortable and thinking to get some hay for him. Is it a good idea? Or is there any other solution? Thank you for keep on asking about his conditions, I really appreciate every reply. His cage is also too small, I'm planning to renovate it to make it bigger, but I can't ask for people to work in this pandemic so I have no choice to make a makeshift house out of cardboard ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 10, 2020)

Hmmm, he just had his stomach opened up. I think hay may be pushing it a bit.

I would only give him soft foods for now...maybe even use a chopper to grind it mushy.

Did the vet offer any post op instructions?

Let's see what others think.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 10, 2020)

Glad to hear he's home! I would keep using paper towels for substrate instead of hay.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 10, 2020)

vladimir said:


> Glad to hear he's home! I would keep using paper towels for substrate instead of hay.



LOL at myself! I thought OP was thinking of feeding him hay! But re-reading, I think you're correct. He's thinking of hay for substrate!

@Albee I would continue to use paper towels. Hay is so pokey...I just think it could irritate the wound.


----------



## Albee (Nov 10, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> LOL at myself! I thought OP was thinking of feeding him hay! But re-reading, I think you're correct. He's thinking of hay for substrate!
> 
> @Albee I would continue to use paper towels. Hay is so pokey...I just think it could irritate the wound.





vladimir said:


> Glad to hear he's home! I would keep using paper towels for substrate instead of hay.



I see thanks for the reply


----------



## Albee (Nov 10, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> LOL at myself! I thought OP was thinking of feeding him hay! But re-reading, I think you're correct. He's thinking of hay for substrate!
> 
> @Albee I would continue to use paper towels. Hay is so pokey...I just think it could irritate the wound.



Thanks for the reply, Some of my friends said that getting injection is not a good idea, Is that true? Because the vet said I need to go back there for shots


----------



## Albee (Nov 10, 2020)

New updates on kiwi today and he's still not eating anything, just want to know is this normal?


----------



## AgataP (Nov 10, 2020)

So glad to hear everything went well! 
I was so nervous for you and your tortoise. 

I think paper towels are usually recommended and you can take them out easily when needed and keep the area clean. 

Wishing you guys quick recovery!! 

Really glad to know that it’s over !!! 

?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 10, 2020)

It's difficult to know what is normal after a surgery like he had.

Since torts so often stop eating for the slightest thing, I'm not surprised. He's probably in pain and has certainly been through a crisis.

Hopefully in a few days he'll eat.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm not an expert, but I'm not surprised he's not eating. He looks like he's large enough that a few days without food shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## AgataP (Nov 10, 2020)

Albee said:


> New updates on kiwi today and he's still not eating anything, just want to know is this normal?




I wouldn’t worry about it yet. The anesthesia itself will make an animal not want to eat for a day or so. 
On top of it he is probably on some pain meds feeling out of it. 

Maybe you could try mixing a cucumber and some greens and use a syringe to put in his mouth so he gets some water in. Thinking cucumber will be some extra flavor. I would also start slow with all the food for first day or two. Specially that he has not been eating much. 

I use to work with vets and it was a pretty standard recommendation with a slow feed first 24h after surgery. I just did the same for my dog this week.


----------



## Albee (Nov 10, 2020)

AgataP said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it yet. The anesthesia itself will make an animal not want to eat for a day or so.
> On top of it he is probably on some pain meds feeling out of it.
> 
> Maybe you could try mixing a cucumber and some greens and use a syringe to put in his mouth so he gets some water in. Thinking cucumber will be some extra flavor. I would also start slow with all the food for first day or two. Specially that he has not been eating much.
> ...



Thanks for the advice, do you have any tips on how to open his mouth? He keeps on hiding every time I touched him


----------



## AgataP (Nov 10, 2020)

Albee said:


> Thanks for the advice, do you have any tips on how to open his mouth? He keeps on hiding every time I touched him



Maybe just hold it in front of him for a bit longer. Just give him time. Another option cut in small pieces and just let him be. 
Don’t watch him etc. sometimes they get overwhelmed with us looking at them. 

I wouldn’t force feed now. He just went through some traumatic experience. 
So just let him be for a day or two.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 10, 2020)

Albee said:


> Thanks for the advice, do you have any tips on how to open his mouth? He keeps on hiding every time I touched him


You need to be extremely careful putting anything into his mouth. I've never had to do it, but from what I've heard, it's very easy to have something go into the trachea to the lungs, causing aspiration pneumonia.

I would only put a drop on his mouth...not try to get it down his throat.

I still would wait for a few days.


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

Here's new updates on kiwi, he's very limp and weak today, He's not responding when I pull his legs or feet, is this a normal thing after surgery?


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

Albee said:


> Here's new updates on kiwi, he's very limp and weak today, He's not responding when I pull his legs or feet, is this a normal thing after surgery?



Here's some vid of him, he'll open his eyes when I lift him to other place, he's just so weak


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

Albee said:


> Here's some vid of him, he'll open his eyes when I lift him to other place, he's just so weak


So sorry if I asked so many questions, I'm really worried bout him


----------



## vladimir (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm not sure, I would make sure to keep him warm and comfortable. Hopefully someone else with more experience will have some input


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 11, 2020)

vladimir said:


> I'm not sure, I would make sure to keep him warm and comfortable. Hopefully someone else with more experience will have some input



Definitely agree. Keep it warm & keep humidity high. Definitely do not force feed.


----------



## shellcior (Nov 11, 2020)

Sending prayers!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2020)

Albee said:


> Thanks for the reply, Some of my friends said that getting injection is not a good idea, Is that true? Because the vet said I need to go back there for shots


what kind?


----------



## mark1 (Nov 11, 2020)

if they opened his intestines , my opinion is , not getting antibiotics is a worse idea than getting them .......... fluid therapy may not cure him , but i have little doubt it'll perk him up , and it may save him , if he needs saving ........ best of luck to him , you obviously did everything you could ............


----------



## AgataP (Nov 11, 2020)

Usually after any surgery vet puts antibiotics inside specially when it was such a complex procedure. 

If the animal is weak most vets provides an IV - did Kiwi got an IV? 

I would talk to the vet and get an exact list of medications, fluids etc. 

It is normal for an animal to feel “out of it “ for 1-3 days. 
Please keep him warm. I would get possibly and electric blanket to wrap him in. Yes they are washable. Just an idea. 

Hope things are getting better.


----------



## mark1 (Nov 11, 2020)

i've experienced more than my share of abdominal surgeries , intussusceptions , bowel and stomach torsions , foreign object removals , and intestinal ischemia , a byproduct of raising dogs prone to such issues ..... i've never gone home without baytril ..................... as for the heating blanket , too hot will kill them quicker than too cold ........ an incubator is a better idea ..... JMO


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> what kind?



I guess it's antibiotic


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

mark1 said:


> if they opened his intestines , my opinion is , not getting antibiotics is a worse idea than getting them .......... fluid therapy may not cure him , but i have little doubt it'll perk him up , and it may save him , if he needs saving ........ best of luck to him , you obviously did everything you could ............



The vet opened his stomach and said it's inflamed because the screw corroded, I'll try tl force feed him today, he hasn't eaten anything for 3 days and I'm afraid lack of nutritions will make his condition worse


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

AgataP said:


> Usually after any surgery vet puts antibiotics inside specially when it was such a complex procedure.
> 
> If the animal is weak most vets provides an IV - did Kiwi got an IV?
> 
> ...



No, kiwi didn't get IV. I'll try to make him warm as possible I could


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello guys, new updates on kiwi. He still refused to eat and it's been 3 days. I was planning to force-feed him today. I'm afraid his conditions will getting worse if there's no nutrition fed to his body. I'll blend some veggies and mix it with vitamins so as water so he'll keep dehydrated. Thanks for all love and supports!


----------



## mark1 (Nov 11, 2020)

if it damaged his lung , i'd have to assume it perforated his stomach ? when was the last time he ate ?did the vet tell you to force feed him ? 3 days without food is nothing for a tortoise ....... i'd be more concerned about fluids , when he feels better he'll eat ..........jmo


----------



## queen koopa (Nov 11, 2020)

mark1 said:


> if it damaged his lung , i'd have to assume it perforated his stomach ? when was the last time he ate ?did the vet tell you to force feed him ? 3 days without food is nothing for a tortoise ....... i'd be more concerned about fluids , when he feels better he'll eat ..........jmo


Agreed. Stomach may not be accepting food. I would focus on fluids. Tortoise can choose to go without food depending on whats going on internally/environmentally.


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

mark1 said:


> if it damaged his lung , i'd have to assume it perforated his stomach ? when was the last time he ate ?did the vet tell you to force feed him ? 3 days without food is nothing for a tortoise ....... i'd be more concerned about fluids , when he feels better he'll eat ..........jmo



I see, Yes the screw damaged his lungs, The vet said to me it's okay that he didn't eat, I'm just too worried bout him, Maybe for today I'll just feed him some water, can I mix vitamins to the water?


----------



## Albee (Nov 11, 2020)

Albee said:


> I see, Yes the screw damaged his lungs, The vet said to me it's okay that he didn't eat, I'm just too worried bout him, Maybe for today I'll just feed him some water, can I mix vitamins to the water?



And also I'm a bit concerned about the shots, he's supposed to get the antibiotic injection today, but his condition is very dropped, I'm afraid that his body couldn't make it. Any suggestion? My planning was to get the injections when he's a bit healthier.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 12, 2020)

Maybe offer some carrot purée mixed with pedialyte. If he won’t drink maybe you can use a syringe to squirt some in.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 13, 2020)

@Albee How is he doing??


----------



## Albee (Nov 14, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> @Albee How is he doing??



Hi @KarenSoCal, I brought him to vet yesterday and he got antibiotic shots. The vet asked me to force-feed him until he's eating by his own since he still refused to eat until now. His plastorn was also a bit flabby and the vet said he's afraid that there was infection from yesterday's surgery. Thankfully today Kiwi is much stronger and active. I'm just hoping he'll start eating asap.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 14, 2020)

Albee said:


> Hi @KarenSoCal, I brought him to vet yesterday and he got antibiotic shots. The vet asked me to force-feed him until he's eating by his own since he still refused to eat until now. His plastorn was also a bit flabby and the vet said he's afraid that there was infection from yesterday's surgery. Thankfully today Kiwi is much stronger and active. I'm just hoping he'll start eating asap.


Yes, I hope so too. If the force-feeding goes on more than a few days, will the vet put in a feeding tube? Did he say how to avoid aspiration pneumonia?


----------



## Albee (Nov 14, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, I hope so too. If the force-feeding goes on more than a few days, will the vet put in a feeding tube? Did he say how to avoid aspiration pneumonia?


The vet didn't day anything beside the infection and force feed, maybe I should asked about that later, can I know about the aspiration? Will force feed leads to that?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 15, 2020)

Albee said:


> The vet didn't day anything beside the infection and force feed, maybe I should asked about that later, can I know about the aspiration? Will force feed leads to that?



Any time we put something into somebody else's mouth, there's the possibility of it going "down the wrong tube", especially if the one being fed really hates the process, and doesn't want to eat.

Aspiration pneumonia is what can happen if any of the food or liquid goes into the lungs instead of the stomach.

Just be really careful feeding him. Make sure to put the food in the front of his mouth, and give him time to swallow it.


----------



## Albee (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello guys, I'm so sorry for the late update after Kiwi's surgery. A month ago we stop to inject antibiotics into him as the vet said that he is "okay" at that time. But he still refuses to eat and getting limper every day. Then I decided to bring him to another vet because he's not getting better at all. The other vet said that there might be another infection in his stomach or lungs and still the same he got antibiotics and vitamin shot 3 days ago. Until today things got worse, he didn't move at all aka refused to walk. I tried to pull his leg but his response was very slow. His urine is a bit thick and his urates colored yellow but sometimes it's white, the texture is similar to toothpaste. I still force-feed him until now and every time he swallowed his food he produced a weird sound which I don't know what sound is that and what happens to him. I will really appreciate any of your replies, thankyou.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't understand why the vet doesn't put a feeding tube in. It would be so much easier on you both.

I'm so sorry Kiwi is still having such serious problems. I had hoped he was all healed up by now.

I really don't know what to suggest. Hopefully someone will reply that can actually help you. I'll be praying for Kiwi.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 13, 2021)

@GMDVM 
@zovick 

Any ideas here?


----------



## Albee (Jan 13, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> @GMDVM
> @zovick
> 
> Any ideas here?


 Thanks for the reply @KarenSoCal , He vomitted a lot today and I guess it's a bit acidic, yesterday I went to vet and do another X-ray but there was nothing wrong with him and his wounds are recovering. The vet predict that maybe he's run out of nutrition because force feed won't be enough for him. He got vitamin and antibiotic shots yesterday and more active today. Just had no idea why he vomitted.


----------



## Albee (Jan 13, 2021)

Albee said:


> Thanks for the reply @KarenSoCal , He vomitted a lot today and I guess it's a bit acidic, yesterday I went to vet and do another X-ray but there was nothing wrong with him and his wounds are recovering. The vet predict that maybe he's run out of nutrition because force feed won't be enough for him. He got vitamin and antibiotic shots yesterday and more active today. Just had no idea why he vomitted.



Here's the X-ray result


----------



## zovick (Jan 13, 2021)

Albee said:


> Here's the X-ray result


 It doesn't look as though the screw is still in the tortoise's system, but it is much harder to see this new X-ray than the first one you posted because you took the picture of it from further away and at an angle rather than straight on.

Is the tortoise eating on its own or not?


----------



## Albee (Jan 13, 2021)

First of all I want to say thankyou for all members in tortoise forum that already helped me during kiwi's surgery until now. I'm really really thankful because of that. Today 14 January 2021 Kiwi has left us all. Rip kiwi.


----------



## Warren (Jan 13, 2021)

Albee said:


> First of all I want to say thankyou for all members in tortoise forum that already helped me during kiwi's surgery until now. I'm really really thankful because of that. Today 14 January 2021 Kiwi has left us all. Rip kiwi.


Sorry for you loss.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Albee said:


> First of all I want to say thankyou for all members in tortoise forum that already helped me during kiwi's surgery until now. I'm really really thankful because of that. Today 14 January 2021 Kiwi has left us all. Rip kiwi.


I'm so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could.


----------



## Krista S (Jan 13, 2021)

I’m so sorry to hear this. There‘s nothing more you could have done.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh no! What a bummer!

To say I'm sorry just isn't enough. You worked so hard to save him, and Kiwi fought so hard to live...to have it end like this is crushing. ? 

I hope that after some time goes by, that you will find it in your heart to give a new tortoise a great home.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 14, 2021)

so sorry to hear and for your loss! you did everything u could have for him


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 14, 2021)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Crystallynda (Jan 14, 2021)

My heart ??

Im so sorry!! I read through all threads....

I’m new at this...and I’m sad for you!!
RIP kiwi!!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 14, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss. It's clear that Kiwi was special


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 14, 2021)

Albee said:


> First of all I want to say thankyou for all members in tortoise forum that already helped me during kiwi's surgery until now. I'm really really thankful because of that. Today 14 January 2021 Kiwi has left us all. Rip kiwi.


I’m so sorry for the loss of your beloved Kiwi, I’ve been following this thread, and I know how much you fought and advocated for your tort. Please know you are being held close to my heart...


----------



## shellcior (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Incredibly heart wrenching. Thank you for all you did to try to save Kiwi.


----------

